# anyone else miralax doesn't work???



## 17436 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all,I am wondering, I see alot of people have very good luck with miralx and zelnorm. I have ibs with constipation, not hard stools just spastic colon and very slow transit and motility.. Have tried the gamet of stuff.. was so diappointed that the two standards did not work!! zelnorm kept me continually crampy with very litte movements and bad headaches.. Miralx just caused alot of bloating and pain and ended up after 3-4 days taking laxative to get things moving then had 4-5 very watery stools and felt better. But worry about taking laxatives at least 3 times a week. Can't seem to go any other way!! what works besides the miralx and zelnorm.... help!! desal


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

How much miralax do you take? the usual once a day dose does nothing for me- I take it 3 times a day, the full 17 grams. I get watery d. buy hey, it gets it out!!! ask your dr. if you can do that. I also take zelnorm but have no complaints there. keep us posted.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm the same as you desal, miralax at one dose isn't working for me anymore, I'm taking lorilou's advice and trying it a couple of times a day--it does take a little while to kick in tho, make sure you're drinking a lot of water with it, but try to be patient and try not to take any stimulant laxatives, they're nothing but trouble! good luck, hope you start to feel better soon...*hug*


----------

